

Ask HN: How many servers does Twitter have? - chuhnk

Over the years we've gained an idea of the number of servers google along with some info on the number of datacenters. Facebook recently took on the project of building their own datacenter and previously released some numbers of servers. I have not however seen any numbers on twitter.<p>Does anyone know the number of servers twitter has?
======
jrsmith1279
<http://www.quora.com/How-many-servers-does-Twitter-have>

